# The CHILLING HOUR is now open!!!



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

Two stories of scares await you at the Chilling Hour! 


9051 Harlan St., Westminster,CO 80031


Hours: Sun-Thur 7-10
Fri-Sat 7-Midnight


$12.00


If you live in the area, come on by!

Jim


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cf...&MyToken=1cf5cf00-bebe-4e6a-b055-86c0fb42f21a


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Looks cool!

I got all excited I thought the title meant "Fog Chilling!" :googly:


----------

